# Sandy Hook Surf



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

anybody fished the sandy hook surf area recently? my girlfriends dad and I are coming up Saturday morning from VA and we plan on a few hours of surf fishing before going out on a charter boat for the rest of the day.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, lots of Blues!


----------



## bobabouy (Nov 13, 2006)

if ya get on the right boat,you will have bass, and big ones,from the surf if you want to stay away from the blues throw nothing but bunker heads,try to stick /w the fresh


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Smitty is right. Also, I heard that they landed 45 keeper Fluke on the Keansburg Pier yesterday. This is just a few miles form Sandy Hook, inside the Raritan. We have a club trip there today/tonight.

Start to run the surf with some squid stripes.


----------



## bobabouy (Nov 13, 2006)

YO CARL,ran the beach last night its been quiet since monday,the fluke bite was on at the inlet right before dark,white bucktails w/a strip of gulp ,i myself had a white bucktail w/no gulp,had a couple of cocktail blues,saw 5 fluke that were all 3to 5lb that gulp crap was the ticket,nice fish kinda skinny,gonna pick up some gulp today some big bass are on the way lots o fish to the south as in AI and south jersey beaches


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Cool, I have tomorrow off and may hit that area. Excellent. I am ready for those Fluke. Maybe I will see you.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

we're going with some guy named Broken Bobber?


----------



## bobabouy (Nov 13, 2006)

FishinAddiction said:


> we're going with some guy named Broken Bobber?


 as long as this capt.is following the fisherman or shore catch boats out,never heard of the broken bobber,the name alone would scare me off good luck out there,bring your bunker snags


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Broken Bobber*

Is a very respectful fisherman in the area.. Visit njfishing.com to read up on him.. that is were he does alot of posting. Once your done there always return here to PS.com


----------

